# Spanish criminal record check



## Castle1234 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi

Really need some help. I need to do a criminal record check form (form 790) for the time I lived in Spain. I need it to be able to start my teacher training course in September. I have managed to sort out the payment and fill in the form. It’s just the last section of the form where it is say
Entity
Branch
CD
Account number

Im really unsure what to put into this section. Is it my details or is the detail of the people I’m paying the 3.70 euros to. Any help would be grateful as need to post this tomorrow and need to be correct.

Also how long does it take to get the form/check back if it’s being posted from the UK. 

Thanks

From Ben


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Castle1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> Really need some help. I need to do a criminal record check form (form 790) for the time I lived in Spain. I need it to be able to start my teacher training course in September. I have managed to sort out the payment and fill in the form. It’s just the last section of the form where it is say
> Entity
> ...


I just had a look at the form, & it's your bank details, if A.E.A.T are to take payment from your account. 

I don't know how long it will take, but my daughter's, arranged locally by going to the Guardia here, took a couple of weeks.


----------



## BevM (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Ben,
just wondering how you managed with your Spanish Criminal Record Check. Having a nightmare trying to get one for my daughter who starts cabin crew training in just over a week and time is running out. We sent off one lot of forms and heard nothing from Madrid. She worked in Spain for Thomas Cook for 7 months 2 years ago and Jet2 insist on it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Castle1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> Really need some help. I need to do a criminal record check form (form 790) for the time I lived in Spain. I need it to be able to start my teacher training course in September. I have managed to sort out the payment and fill in the form. It’s just the last section of the form where it is say
> Entity
> ...


We went to the local prop office (province of Valencia), made the application and we had the report within a week.

Why would a Spanish check be posted FROM the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> We went to the local prop office (province of Valencia), made the application and we had the report within a week.
> 
> Why would a Spanish check be posted FROM the UK?


I would assume it's because he's in the UK & filled out the form there & posted it to Spain?

Though I thought it could all be done online.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BevM said:


> Hi Ben,
> just wondering how you managed with your Spanish Criminal Record Check. Having a nightmare trying to get one for my daughter who starts cabin crew training in just over a week and time is running out. We sent off one lot of forms and heard nothing from Madrid. She worked in Spain for Thomas Cook for 7 months 2 years ago and Jet2 insist on it.


I'd try chasing ot up. It really shouldn't take that long. Do you have some kind of registration code?

If not, they should be able to check using her NIE.


----------



## BevM (Dec 28, 2018)

We had a code on the form but no-one would speak to us or said they couldn’t help either in Spain or the uk and the Ministry of Justice wouldn’t speak to us either because we weren’t Spanish. She didn’t have an NIE number as she worked for a uk company paid to a uk bank account. We have gone through a private company now, a guy who worked for the consul so fingers crossed this goes through ok and she should receive her Spanish Good Cinduct Certificate in the next few days.


----------



## nova2018 (Jan 2, 2019)

I hope all goes well, because I remember what it was like and Spanish like be over excessive with things and take a while to get anything done.


----------



## BevM (Dec 28, 2018)

Aww thank you. We’ve actually done it privately now for a guy who used to work for the uk consul. They used to do it for a fee but don’t do it anymore. We sent all the details to him on Sunday and have been advised it is ready today. Fingers crossed this is all ok.


----------



## Verity95 (Dec 16, 2019)

*Advice on Criminal record check*

Hi Bev! I came accross this post as I am in the same situation as your daughter and need to get a criminal record check for a year that I worked in spain, as I also have a job as cabin crew!
Could you tell me if the service that you used to help you was successful, and if so give me a link to it?
Im having so much difficulty trying to get answers so Id really appreciate the help!

Many thanks

Verity


----------



## LISA LOU (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi 
I know this was posted a while ago but my partner has to fill one of these in and really struggling to understand what to do. Any chance you still have the name of the private company who organised this for you ?
Thanks!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Spanish check you can do yourself with [email protected] online. Or send off paper form.

British one you can do through the uk police, again, online. No need to pay anyone.

Spanish is free online and instand, i did it last year, uk one do charge but its an online process


----------



## Vistan (Jun 23, 2021)

I’m trying to do it too! I’ve tried using [email protected], but that doesn’t work (it says my NIE is restricted access) because someone told me that is only used if you are registered with the tax authorities.
Is there any other way you can get hold of a digital criminal record check (with the barcode in the corner)??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vistan said:


> I’m trying to do it too! I’ve tried using [email protected], but that doesn’t work (it says my NIE is restricted access) because someone told me that is only used if you are registered with the tax authorities.
> Is there any other way you can get hold of a digital criminal record check (with the barcode in the corner)??


My daughter got a new one in moments using her digital certificate. 

Are you actually a registered resident in Spain? If not, that could be why your NIE is restrcited access.


----------



## Vistan (Jun 23, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> My daughter got a new one in moments using her digital certificate.
> 
> Are you actually a registered resident in Spain? If not, that could be why your NIE is restrcited access.


thank you for your reply! I’ve got the little green NIE card, the website recognises me (it comes up with my name), but it states restricted access.

Which website did your daughter use to get her certificate?

Someone has said you need a Spanish bank account to do this online. Not sure if that is true?

thank you!!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I assume you mean you have a plastic green card with no photo?. The NIE isn't a card it is a number that even non residents have. The fact that you seem to indicate you dont have a Spanish bank account possibly indicates you arent a resident which as X stated maybe the reason


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Vistan said:


> thank you for your reply! I’ve got the little green NIE card, the website recognises me (it comes up with my name), but it states restricted access.
> 
> Which website did your daughter use to get her certificate?
> 
> ...


To do it online you need a secure access. This could be a digital certificate or a [email protected] pin or [email protected] permanente.

You can get a [email protected] at the tax office. But you'll need an appointment.

Once you have this you can download the criminal check online instantly. There are 2 types available... Standard penales and the sexual one. But you'll need a secure access to get it.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't imagine being a tax-payer has anything to do with it, the criminal records check is on the police databases and if they limited it to tax-payers that would be ignoring quite a significant number of people.
What does the error say in Spanish, exactly?


As a general comment, I know of a few people including myself who had problems getting the certificates online even with a Digital Certificate from the FNMT. It was previously the case that the details you enter on the Justicia site had to perfectly match those recorded when you applied for your NIE (and it's not uncommon for things like middle names, parents' names, and places of birth to get all muddled up). _This shouldn't be the case any more (see post below)_.

Also beware that although in Spain you only need to get the Sex Offences certificate to work with children, the UK doesn't seem aware of this and requires you to get the other more general Certificate of Convictions instead - this is noted here: Countries Q to Z: applying for a criminal records check for someone from overseas. I've generally obtained and provided both, just to be safe.

Once you have the certificate(s), people in the UK will invariably ask for 'the original' but you won't have one because it's all online. In my case I've always provided instructions on how to access the Justicia website and put in the check codes on your certificates - employers seems OK with this. I've never been asked for an official translation but that might be luck.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

_Si_ said:


> I can't imagine being a tax-payer has anything to do with it, the criminal records check is on the police databases and if they limited it to tax-payers that would be ignoring quite a significant number of people.
> What does the error say in Spanish, exactly?
> 
> 
> ...


If you do it online you dont need to verify any details. With a digital certificate or [email protected] you simply log in, i think put your NIE and DOB if I recall but nothing else. It reports back instantly.

I had to do it a while ago when I moved and transfered a PPP license to a new ayuntamiento. Was free and instant. 

I did through the carpeta de ciudadanos platform where you can also do things like padron certificate, check your land registry records etc. Quite a useful site.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> I did through the carpeta de ciudadanos platform where you can also do things like padron certificate, check your land registry records etc. Quite a useful site.


I think these are dependent on the town hall; I've lived in three municipalities and the online services vary considerably.

You're absolutely right though: I just had another go at the Sex Offences certificate through the Justicia and it does seem the process has changed so the random details like parents' names and place of birth are no longer required. Maybe this was recently, because the link to the Sex Offences certificate provided on the main justicia page doesn't work any more (but Google provides: https://sede.mjusticia.gob.es/es/tramites/certificado-registro-central )

Intriguingly, the confirmation page now actually shows you all the information it used to ask for, so that's a good opportunity for people to take note of the information recorded in their NIE file (I had to get the policia to correct mine).


----------

